# Goodbye Chevy, Hello Ford.



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

So as most of you probably know by know my silverado was totaled a little while ago . So I went looking for a new truck. Found a nice 06 F-350 yea 6.0 diesel . Please i dont want to hear any sh** about them , they are a good truck ive had no problems with them . So got the check from the insurance company and they gave us $20,125 for our totaled silverado . Made out pretty damn good I would say. And now I'm starting to upfit the Ford here are some pictures so far. Have alot of strobes to get into it , Its gunna take a while . And yea dont mind the graffiti on the plow , my brother thinks hes an artist.


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

looks good


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Nice truck very clean... My 03 6.0 has 114k on it with a clean oasis and no issues. I love the truck..


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

That there is a fine piece of equipment. Good luck with her


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice rig.
Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

BlackIrish;1102628 said:


> Nice rig.
> Welcome to the dark side.


I was thinking way to go! you left the darkside!

Oh and time to update the signature too....


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

I have almost exactly the same truck, just not two-tone. You'll love it.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

nice truck what type of strobes you putting on it


----------



## Honest Mike (Feb 2, 2008)

Very nice truck and plow, but 1 suggestion, get rid of the Continental tires!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice new truck. It sure is a nice looking truck. FYI you need to change your signature.


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

you shoud have your new sig be i miss my 20silverado05


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

white fords with yellow plows are where its at lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

That will be a pushing monster. Nice find!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks great. Congrats.


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

looks good congrats


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

Congrats, work the p!ss out of that 6.0 and it will reward you greatly.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice, reminds me of colligans truck


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

looking good.

you will have good luck with that truck as long as you keep up with the maintence.

Congrats.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Awesome truck, and I really like the plow graffiti. I'd keep it and just refine it a bit!


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I Love that truck.

Good choice.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice truck. I really like the look of the SD Fords... I would never own one though


----------



## grosser397 (Nov 20, 2008)

sickleaker ford? yuck, nice looking truck but get ready for all the problems of the 6.0s doesn't matter what year there not good unless you do some upgrades. put the egrdelete on asap.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

grosser397;1103105 said:


> sickleaker ford? yuck, nice looking truck but get ready for all the problems of the 6.0s doesn't matter what year there not good unless you do some upgrades. put the egrdelete on asap.


way to **** on someone new truck....


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

new truck looks sweet, definately an upgrade  unfortunate the situation that caused you to get it. either way youll be happy. treat it well with good fluids and proper maintenance nad it will treat you even better.



grosser397;1103105 said:


> sickleaker ford? yuck, nice looking truck but get ready for all the problems of the 6.0s doesn't matter what year there not good unless you do some upgrades. put the egrdelete on asap.


geez better send my truck to the ford museum. 88k miles with plenty of beating on it and heavy towin and not one problem yet. should play the lotto since looks like luck is on my side


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

grosser397;1103105 said:


> sickleaker ford? yuck, nice looking truck but get ready for all the problems of the 6.0s doesn't matter what year there not good unless you do some upgrades. put the egrdelete on asap.


ill say this for the guy who started the thread, pleas READ the first post he says NO bashing the 6.0. second for you even saying anything that didnt have anything to do other than bashing his AWSOME truck you are an ASS!


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm approaching the market for one of these as well. I'm hoping for a super low mile 7.3 but since we all are... and i like the 06+ body alot more. thats a sweeeeeet truck. My old man has those wheels on his they are very very nice in person. Big ol step up to a solid work truck. Your stylin now amigo!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

6.0 is a great motor, you'll love it! Thats a really sharp truck, let us know how you like pushing with a diesel compared to a gasser this season.


----------



## oh8chevy2500 (Dec 7, 2008)

Ford not my cup of tea...just getting that out of the way... I liked how you had your old truck set up and i'm sure you're not skimping out on the install and upgrades on this truck... congrats on the buy look forward to seeing it all done up


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

wolfmobile8;1102689 said:


> nice truck what type of strobes you putting on it


I have a 4 head Whelen hideaway kit 90W
Six head hideaway kit 90W 
A Whelen Talon windshield led light
Two SoundOff rear window led strobes
Voltex led lightbar to go on the back rack that i have to get on somehow
Two 1400 lumen 5" led SoundOff worklights to go on back rack 
And two SoundOff Mighty Lights to go on the hitch

Yea i'm going to be busy this sunday.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

20Silverado05;1103402 said:


> I have a 4 head Whelen hideaway kit 90W
> Six head hideaway kit 90W
> A Whelen Talon windshield led light
> Two SoundOff rear window led strobes
> ...


i hope you picked up a new ford back rack, metallhocky88(sp?) tried putting a checy rack on his ford and he said its to small and looks funny. thought i would give you a heads up. post pictures up as you go i hope it looks like your chevy but ford style, looking good again!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I dont wanna sound like a jerk I guess you would say, but I really dislike the plow artwork. The truck looks great also look into some of the simple upgrades people have saud about the 6.0.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice looking truck! My brother just got a 2010 F-150 for work. Being a GM guy, I have to say the Ford impressed me. Great ride and plenty of power. We'll see how it holds up to the daily life on field roads compared to his old GMC.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

20Silverado05;1103402 said:


> I have a 4 head Whelen hideaway kit 90W
> Six head hideaway kit 90W
> A Whelen Talon windshield led light
> Two SoundOff rear window led strobes
> ...


nice post a video and pics when there all on


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

20Silverado05;1103402 said:


> I have a 4 head Whelen hideaway kit 90W
> Six head hideaway kit 90W
> A Whelen Talon windshield led light
> Two SoundOff rear window led strobes
> ...


There is a guy in Southern Maine selling a backrack in great shape on Craigslist for like $125


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

the new boss 92;1103268 said:


> ill say this for the guy who started the thread, pleas READ the first post he says NO bashing the 6.0. second for you even saying anything that didnt have anything to do other than bashing his AWSOME truck you are an ASS!


YEA HE GETS ENOUGH FROM HIS FAMILY!:laughing:


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

20Silverado05;1102598 said:


> So as most of you probably know by know my silverado was totaled a little while ago . So I went looking for a new truck. Found a nice 06 F-350 yea 6.0 diesel . Please i dont want to hear any sh** about them , they are a good truck ive had no problems with them . So got the check from the insurance company and they gave us $20,125 for our totaled silverado . Made out pretty damn good I would say. And now I'm starting to upfit the Ford here are some pictures so far. Have alot of strobes to get into it , Its gunna take a while . And yea dont mind the graffiti on the plow , my brother thinks hes an artist.


Nice truck. Alot more power than that little bowtie huh? lol.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

So how are you liking it so far compared to the Chevy? Do a full write up at the end of the season after you have plowed with both.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Pinky Demon;1104273 said:


> So how are you liking it so far compared to the Chevy? Do a full write up at the end of the season after you have plowed with both.


Im liking it alot . So much more power its not even funny. But I miss the chevy trust me


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Here are the sound off led mighty lights mounted to the trailer hitch they are also the 45 degree angle lense i believe


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Pretty slick for the rear lights.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Here are some pics of the sound off mighty lights at night.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow they are so bright!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

NICE!! Those are insanely bright!


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

I really like those rear Sound Offs. 

Where did you get them, and how did you wire them in? Just splice into somewhere or what?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Ah man now I want those soundoff lights. I've looked into them but was always skeptical. What did you do to your cab lights? They look white? They look good though. Nice truck btw.


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

whys hood up


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Pinky Demon;1107787 said:


> I really like those rear Sound Offs.
> 
> Where did you get them, and how did you wire them in? Just splice into somewhere or what?


http://www.sirennet.com/ I wired them into a switch . They were just ran to the battery in the picture i didnt have them wired at the time just mounted.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

joey7599;1108521 said:


> whys hood up


The lights werent wired just mounted and i ran a wire from them to the battery to just take a poic and see how bright they were


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice truck! Love the rims and grill. 
Your gonna make me spend more money......those mighty lights are awesome!


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

rb8484;1108647 said:


> Nice truck! Love the rims and grill.
> Your gonna make me spend more money......those mighty lights are awesome!


haha just wait till i post the pics of the 5" SoundOff LED Work lights in a little bit.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

So today I got my backrack on and I wired up the soundoff mighty lights and SoundOff 5" led light and here are some pics...
















Could barely get it into my garage


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Heres a pic of a 1/4mile road maybe shorter with reverse lights on








Heres with the mighty lights on








And heres a pic with the reverse , mighty lights and sound off 5" led work lights .


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Holy crap those are bright. I know what I'm getting when it comes time for reverse lights. You don't need a relay for those because the draw low amps, right?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

holly hell, i thought mine were bright. what did the work lghts run ya?


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

DeereFarmer;1109234 said:


> Holy crap those are bright. I know what I'm getting when it comes time for reverse lights. You don't need a relay for those because the draw low amps, right?


I didnt run a relay just inline fuse and a switch


the new boss 92;1109239 said:


> holly hell, i thought mine were bright. what did the work lghts run ya?


They were $133 for the tops i think and $99 for the bottom lights


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I feel sorry for the next person that tailgates you at night lol.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

20Silverado05;1109266 said:


> I didnt run a relay just inline fuse and a switch
> 
> They were $133 for the tops i think and $99 for the bottom lights


Total or for each light like $133x2= tops and $99x2= bottom?


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

were those tires with black rims from the chevy


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

OK, I really want those lights. I've been thinking about them all day hahaha. They'll come in handy on the farm and hooking up/ backing up trailers.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Here's the link to them BTW guys:

http://www.sirennet.com/hal_spot.html


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

GMCHD plower;1109449 said:


> Total or for each light like $133x2= tops and $99x2= bottom?


yea costly but worth it


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

joey7599;1109456 said:


> were those tires with black rims from the chevy


yea there up for sale on craigslist too


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Damn you 20Silv, just when I think I've dumped enough money into my truck, you come along with this shiet.


----------



## quisman (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks good !
What made you switch manufacturers?
I too am also curious to see what you dislike/like about each one.
Enjoy the SD !


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

quisman;1112221 said:


> Looks good !
> What made you switch manufacturers?
> I too am also curious to see what you dislike/like about each one.
> Enjoy the SD !


Couldnt find a Duramax that I wanted and fit what I needed anywhere , but I found this and I love it so far.


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

New truck is comming along nicely! Are you gonna put the voltex on that truck ?


----------



## mccjm05 (Nov 7, 2010)

hey 20silverado05 i have an 05 f350 crew w/ 6.0l have you thought about taking the sag out of the front ? if you do check the ones from Truxx 2" spacer above the spring it keeps the factory ride and levels it perfectlly and wont look bad w/ the plow on it just a suggestion . i have a western 8.5ft V-blade and holds great


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Santry426;1115245 said:


> New truck is comming along nicely! Are you gonna put the voltex on that truck ?


 I am having a lightbar built for me I should have it this week im not saying what but you will hae to wait and see its gunna be nice. I might take apart the voltex and use all the leds as some thing else not sure yet tho.



mccjm05;1115733 said:


> hey 20silverado05 i have an 05 f350 crew w/ 6.0l have you thought about taking the sag out of the front ? if you do check the ones from Truxx 2" spacer above the spring it keeps the factory ride and levels it perfectlly and wont look bad w/ the plow on it just a suggestion . i have a western 8.5ft V-blade and holds great


 I have thought about it but im gunna wait a couple storms into thew inter to see if i want to do anything suspension wise. but thank you I am gunna check that out.


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey I don't know how offten your around the weymouth area but if you are let me know i'd love to meet up to check out those rear work lights before I order a set. The halogen KC's I did just arent cutting it


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Santry426;1116505 said:


> Hey I don't know how offten your around the weymouth area but if you are let me know i'd love to meet up to check out those rear work lights before I order a set. The halogen KC's I did just arent cutting it


I pass weymouth exits everynight on my way home from work I could stop off and meet you somewhere if you want.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

So I got my lightbar tonight . Whelen Mini Edge with all clear lenses and Gen 3 leds with alleys and takedowns. A guy near me builds these and gives one hell of a deal on them. Here are some pics and a short video . Cant wait to get it mounted and wired this weekend.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Heres the video


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news but here goes. That is a Mini Edge frame filled with gen 2 led pannels, this is not something I would buy. I hope you put some more lighting to the sides because that thing has no off axis coverage and that is what you need for going around corners and whatnot. Some people like there "knock off" lighting ex. Voltex, Strobe Light King etc. but all in all you get what you pay for. Good luck with the new truck.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Stik208;1118372 said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news but here goes. That is a Mini Edge frame filled with gen 2 led pannels, this is not something I would buy. I hope you put some more lighting to the sides because that thing has no off axis coverage and that is what you need for going around corners and whatnot. Some people like there "knock off" lighting ex. Voltex, Strobe Light King etc. but all in all you get what you pay for. Good luck with the new truck.


Ok so what are you like Plowsites "Hall Monitor" or something , way to rain on my parade guy . As far as i know they are Gen 3 Leds but if you dissagree then hey whatever blows your hair back chief . Also I have more lights on my truck that cover the sides. Another thing, my last lightbar was a voltex hell it was good for what i paid and this new bar blows the old one out of the water and i paid less for it. So I hate to be the bearer of bad news but a Colorado is not something i would buy . So have a good one.


----------



## oh8chevy2500 (Dec 7, 2008)

nice video really like the bar and dont let anyone rain on your parade!!


----------



## hemi2008 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hell, I think it's cool...ussmileyflag


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Very nice light bar! Truck looks great!!!!


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

I like the new bar...Can the takedown's and alley's be used by them self?


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Santry426;1118824 said:


> I like the new bar...Can the takedown's and alley's be used by them self?


Yes they can be


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

How much did the setup run you


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

NBI Lawn;1103093 said:


> Nice truck. I really like the look of the SD Fords... I would never own one though


Your making a big mistake..


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Santry426;1118908 said:


> How much did the setup run you


I picked it up last night at the guys house in carver plymouth line for $360


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

Does he have more ?


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

The light bar looks good i think ive seen that guys ad on craigslist


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

20Silverado05;1118920 said:


> I picked it up last night at the guys house in carver plymouth line for $360


That is a steal for that bar. Hope it works out well for you. Looks great.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Well added some spice to the front this weekend . Put 3 led pods on the front .


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Do you like your Ford better than the Chevy?


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

20Silverado05;1140735 said:


> Well added some spice to the front this weekend . Put 3 led pods on the front .


Looks a whole lot better than that little bowtie and it sits alot higher too. I like the flush look of the strobes in the grill Thumbs Up


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

Eyesell;1118918 said:


> Your making a big mistake..


Some people make that mistake, but we all know superdutys are just too much truck for some wesport


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

mercer_me;1140738 said:


> Do you like your Ford better than the Chevy?


I like the diesel better than the gasser the chevy had , I like the suspension the ford has over the chevy , (Front end wise) but I miss the way my chevy looked and alot of other stuff , but I miss the chevy alot . If it was a dmax I would want it back alot more over the ford


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

FLC2004;1140754 said:


> Looks a whole lot better than that little bowtie and it sits alot higher too. I like the flush look of the strobes in the grill Thumbs Up


Thank you , yea its def a plus on how much higher it sits . But those arent strobes , at least not yet they atrent lol


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

What are the LED indicator/marker lights that you put on the grille? How are they attached? Looks good!


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

mcwlandscaping;1140803 said:


> What are the LED indicator/marker lights that you put on the grille? How are they attached? Looks good!


These are the leds i got from www.superbrightleds.com and they are attached with a plastic cement glue so if I want to move them i can . Which I think im gunna move them to behind the metal grille onto the plastic grill. not sure yet . I like them where they are for now.


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

should have put the led lights in the grill 

other then that, love the white, and love the nice ford symbol on the front!! wesport


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

nice idea with the led's that claer lightbar goes good with the truck.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

patlalandebutt;1140926 said:


> should have put the led lights in the grill
> 
> other then that, love the white, and love the nice ford symbol on the front!! wesport


Im probably going to do that I can easly move them


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Two things, first, what model LED did you buy, that site has a million different ones, and second you need to change your avatar picture to that sweet lookin' Ford


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

You need to change yours too Eyesell!


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

plowguy43;1142201 said:


> You need to change yours too Eyesell!


Yeah I know, I had to reformat my CPU and lost my program that gave the ability to shirk my picture size, this site is very fussy with picture sizes...:crying:

My new pictures are to BIG !!...lolol


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Eyesell;1142179 said:


> Two things, first, what model LED did you buy, that site has a million different ones, and second you need to change your avatar picture to that sweet lookin' Ford


http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-...age&category=ACCENTS&Page2Disp=/specs/alm.htm those arte the ones i bought the 4 led one with black housing.

And yes I gotta change my avatar I'll prob be doing it today while work is slow


----------

